# Ah HA! Ski Bag removal!



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ok, after the thread about using scissors to remove the bag I had to figure it out. It's actually very easy.

1) Pull down the rear armrest and pull the velcro flap down exposing the hard plastic door for the ski bag. Open both pass through doors (interior and in trunk) and unlatch the fold down seat.

2) There is a plastic rim around the bag that holds it to the seat/pass through opening. From the inside of the car grasp the top of this plastic frame in the center and push down hard while pushing toward the trunk, the top will pop free.

3) Look at the bottom of the frame (you will need to close the hard plactic door for this) just below it in the center you will see a bolt. To either side of the bolt you will see small black plastic prongs free them and (from the trunk side) pull up and in on the bottom of the frame into the trunk. The prongs break very easily, be careful! 

4) The bolt on the inside holds a strap, undo the bolt and pull the entire assembly out through the trunk.

NOTE: It may work better to undo the prongs at the bottom first then pivot it up and into the trunk. This would preclude pushing down on the top. 

BE VERY CAREFUL!!! MANY SHARP EDGES, I laid myself open very deep doing this.

Haus


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

thanx for giving me something to do tomorrow!! great work! and I hope you cure quickly!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The things I do for you guys!! :lmao:

Actually, try undoing the bottom first, I think that is the "proper" way. I accidently broke the prongs while taking it out the other way. Doesn't seem to hurt it too badly though...

FYI


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

SWEET!!!!!!! thanks for guinea pigging the process. :thumb:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Haus, you da man. This is the only "mod" I'll do. :thumb:


----------



## peacoben (May 19, 2011)

*thanks!*

Recently put nice sub in my trunk and noticed some rattling from the stupid ski bag. Well just ripped it out and it sure helped! I mean let's be real when am I gonna ski in Florida anyway?


----------



## gmcclintock (Aug 16, 2009)

I used this document when I removed the ski bag from my car, maybe it could help someone one day because it seemed impossible before I read this document.


----------



## mikey524 (Feb 24, 2016)

Has anybody else tried this? Any tips for me before I make an attempt at it?


----------

